# Mega-Flop im Kino: So viel Geld hat Black Adam von DC verloren!



## AndreLinken (6. Dezember 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Mega-Flop im Kino: So viel Geld hat Black Adam von DC verloren!* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Mega-Flop im Kino: So viel Geld hat Black Adam von DC verloren!*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## StarFox86 (6. Dezember 2022)

Erst Corona, jetzt Ukraine Krieg & Inflation. Wunder das die Film nicht auf 2025 verschieben wenn der Boom vielleicht wieder einsetzt.


----------



## Garfield1980 (6. Dezember 2022)

Der Film war leider auch nicht gut. Fand ihn ziemlich austauschbarer und belangloser ohne Höhepunkte. Umso trauriger wenn man bedenkt, dass der Film vor 15 Jahren mit The Rock angekündigt wurde und man es in der Zeit nicht geschafft hat, ein ordentliches Drehbuch zu schreiben. Die Figur legt leider sehr schnell sein Anti-Helden dasein ab um dann doch zum Helden zu werden. Die Humor Einlagen wirken deplatziert und hätte es nicht gebraucht. Für mich mit dem ersten Suicide Squade einer der schwächsten DC Filme.


----------



## MarcHammel (6. Dezember 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Umso trauriger wenn man bedenkt, dass der Film vor 15 Jahren mit The Rock angekündigt wurde [...]


Echt jetzt?


----------



## Garfield1980 (6. Dezember 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Echt jetzt?


Ja, 2007 gab es die ersten Meldungen, dass The Rock Black Adam spielt.


----------



## MarcHammel (6. Dezember 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Ja, 2007 gab es die ersten Meldungen, dass The Rock Black Adam spielt.


Beeindruckend.


----------



## McTrevor (6. Dezember 2022)

Nach gefühlt 100 Comic Verfilmungen in den letzten 15 Jahren wage ich zu behaupten, dass die Leute langsam eine Sättigung verspüren. Vor allem wenn das Produkt relativ generisch nach Schema F daher kommt reicht das einfach nicht mehr.


----------



## Kjunkies (6. Dezember 2022)

Nun der Hauptdarsteller schreckt ja auch ab. Vielleicht nicht seine Schuld, aber viele Filme mit ihm sind so lala.


----------



## buchoi (7. Dezember 2022)

Mich wundert das große Marketing Budget etwas. Denn das erste was ich von diesem Film gehört habe waren Negativmeldungen in den Medien. Vorher habe ich noch in keiner Form Werbung zu diesem Film gesehen.


----------



## fud1974 (7. Dezember 2022)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Nach gefühlt 100 Comic Verfilmungen in den letzten 15 Jahren wage ich zu behaupten, dass die Leute langsam eine Sättigung verspüren. Vor allem wenn das Produkt relativ generisch nach Schema F daher kommt reicht das einfach nicht mehr.



Ich glaube eher dass durchschnittliche Verfilmungen von Superhero - Stuff halt nicht mehr automatisch halbwegs erfolgreich werden.. dass die Dinger immer noch durch die Decke gehen können sieht man ja am aktuellen Black Panther.


----------



## AlBundyFan (7. Dezember 2022)

buchoi schrieb:


> Mich wundert das große Marketing Budget etwas. Denn das erste was ich von diesem Film gehört habe waren Negativmeldungen in den Medien. Vorher habe ich noch in keiner Form Werbung zu diesem Film gesehen.


genauso ging es mir auch. selbst als er schon im kino lief war das erste was ich las, daß der film nicht genug einspielt.


----------



## McTrevor (7. Dezember 2022)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher dass durchschnittliche Verfilmungen von Superhero - Stuff halt nicht mehr automatisch halbwegs erfolgreich werden.. dass die Dinger immer noch durch die Decke gehen können sieht man ja am aktuellen Black Panther.


Gefühlt kommen ja nur noch Comics aus Hollywood ins Kino. Was habe ich zuletzt Top Gun abgefeiert...


----------



## ZAM (7. Dezember 2022)

__ Twitter
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1600589666683846656

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## hunterseyes (8. Dezember 2022)

Wie funktioniert der Sprung von 195mio + 100mio dann auf mindestens 600mio.?


----------



## ZAM (8. Dezember 2022)

In China lief er übrigens auch nicht - der Markt fehlt den meisten Filmen.


----------



## Ventil4tor (13. Dezember 2022)

Mit Black Adam kann doch kaum jemand was anfangen. Dachte Dwayne Johnson er würde wie Iron Man die Massen begeistern? Viel zu hoch gepokert und auch noch die Karriere des Superman Darstellers eventuell ruiniert. The Rock sollte sich lieber doch mit Vin Diesel versöhnen und bei The Fast & The Furious 10 mitmachen, bevor er mit diesem BA Schund seine Symphatie verspielt.



ZAM schrieb:


> In China lief er übrigens auch nicht - der Markt fehlt den meisten Filmen.


Das ist absolut richtig, viele gute Filme (nicht unbedingt Blockbuster) können davon ein Lied singen.
Aber muss ein Film wirklich davon abhängig sein in sovielen Ländern wie möglich zu laufen? Ein Film zeichnet sich doch eher durch einen gewissen Reiz aus und sollte letzendlich die Menschen an die Kinokassen locken. Vermutlich fehlt Black Adam eben das, weil auch die Figur unbekannt ist, egal wie krampfhaft Dwayne Johnson was anderes verkaufen will.


----------

